# I'm a terrible Christian husband



## MrD

Hello, I have to confess I am a terrible Christian husband, my wife found out that I had been taking money out of a can that we put our change in for Mission project at a church we used to go to. And I feel so bad about it, I knew better but I took it out in order to buy a soda everyday for awhile. But I have not touched the money in the can for about a week. I feel so ashamed.


----------



## JDPreacher

Are you kidding me? Please...put it back, repent and get on with life...

Blessed Be,
Preacher


----------



## newmember

God love and forgiveness are BIGER then your mistakes …


----------

